# Hope it sells



## Ax-man (Sep 26, 2019)

I really have never had much luck selling big benches. I made this one years ago just using a chainsaw and dado joints. This one didn't sell when I first made it when the wood was new and plain looking from some Pine slabs I milled. It sat for years in the shade and got neglected and was looking pretty nasty because I never sanded it or treated it with a finish.

I recently decided to do something with it either burn it or try to pretty it up with some kind of design for the back . I pressure washed the heck out of it and the wood was still solid but the wood looked aged after the pressure wash. I got out my router and paint brushes for the welcome letters and to try something different I added the flowers which is so unlike me because I am not an artist by no means. I finished it with some clear deck and fence sealer because I wasn't going to sand it nor was I going to use an type of varnish on it.

The neighbor is having a sale this weekend . Hope it sells because of the added art work.


----------



## Polish hammer (Dec 7, 2019)

Did it sell


----------



## Ax-man (Dec 7, 2019)

No , came close . Some guy was suppose to be real hot for it but never showed. Been down that road a couple times. All it did was rain that weekend. The neighbor had a ridiculous price of $ 250 on it even though I told her 100 to 150 would have been more than enough for me and I would also pay her for a commission if it did sell.

I had it on CL and now it is on Facebook market place for $100 and not one nibble since September.

It is just sitting in front of my house out by the drive maybe I'll get lucky and someone will steal it some night like they did with one of my mushrooms.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Dec 7, 2019)

It looks real nice. It would have sold here in ten minutes for $500. Thanks


----------



## Huskybill (Jan 8, 2020)

Change the welcome to,, have a seat,,,,,,rest your bottom here? Catch phrase.


----------



## Ax-man (Jan 9, 2020)

I like that . Definitely original.


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Jan 9, 2020)

IMO - it's the flowers

'Welcome' will apply to almost anyone.....the flowers will turn a lot of people off.


----------



## Huskybill (Jan 9, 2020)

Need a catch phrase,,,, REST YOUR TIRED BONES HERE


----------



## Ax-man (Jan 10, 2020)

Thanks for the reply on the flowers . I myself don't like them either but many of the benches I see have some kind of art work on the back rest like flowers or bumble bees or carved bears and fish . Anything so it looks a little artsy instead of a plain looking slab of wood. 

I agree on the catch phrase but I am not that creative but it might make a difference . I just stick with the welcome because it is generic and will appeal to most everyone.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 16, 2020)

Stuff like that could be slow movers, but could fetch a pretty pinny when sold. 
I have made some tables out of tree flares turned upside down with a nice natural edge and lots of odd shaped waves around the sides with a glass top. Sold a few but they moved slow. Got 5 bills for each of them though. I have sold lots of odd shaped pieces of wood to people for all kind of odd projects. But sales are rare and come out of the blue.
I set the odd stuff aside and process it last if I run out of wood to split. I'm no artist and rarely make or sell that kind of stuff. I just don't have the covered space to keep it out of the weather till it sells.


----------



## Polish hammer (Jan 16, 2020)

When I was a kid there was a stone bench along a walkway that had the saying “weary walkers welcome” idk why but I always remembered that wonder if it’s still there


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 1, 2020)

Custom made to say what ever they want.


----------

